# What Would Make This Forum More Useful: Scholarships for Social Anxiety



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I am serious about this. Rich people here who suffer and understand us should help us out.

*$300* dollars for those who are in higher education and have moderate social anxiety.
Write essays/do whatever to get this.

*$700* dollars for those who are suffering more severe social anxiety and additional things like moderate OCD and depression. Write essays/do whatever to get this.

*$1000* dollars for those who are in college and who suffer multiple severe disorders. Write essays/do whatever to get this.

This might look a lot, but is actually very small. Even with 1000 dollars, you still have a high chance of being in debt. At least with 700 dollars you can pay your class and textbook fee. This forum has enough capacity to create scholarships.
Getting scholarship for your disorder looks great; getting disability benefits from taxpayers looks bad. It is hard enough getting a job without bad things attached

If I were rich, I would definitely help out. It is too bad that I am poor.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

If I was rich sure alas im not. Please rich people I need funding.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

^ Rich ppl also have there own problems and can also suffer from depression


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm afraid it wouldn't work.

1) Too many people here are unemployed due to age or SAD (or just struggle themselves to survive with support money).
2) Too many students who would like to have their share (and don't earn enough to support someone else).
3) People who have the so called "mild anxiety" (who seem form at least half of the active members) will not be motivated to contribute because there is no way they would be chosen over someone who takes meds.

And 2-3 rich people couldn't support the whole SAS.. assuming we don't have billionaires here.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Alternatively we could have the scholarships be in fruit roll-ups. That would probably be more feasible.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Cileroot said:


> I'm afraid it wouldn't work.
> 
> 1) Too many people here are unemployed due to age or SAD (or just struggle themselves to survive with support money).
> 2) Too many students who would like to have their share (and don't earn enough to support someone else).
> ...


Good criticisms, but I believe that it can still work.
1. There should be more than 2-3 rich people here on this entire site.
2. We can limit those who receive the scholarships even further. Save the money for those who are over 23 and are going back to college. We can create tracking systems to ensure that the recipients are putting most of their money into education.

*I am aware that there are many scholarships out there, but most are not sympathetic to old students. *
People do not understand mental unwellness/disorders. They would say that old students are lazy and therefore do not deserve money. The only option for old students, then, is to do something that would likely put them further into debt.

Understanding rich people from SAS creating scholarships would help out a lot.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Colleges in general seem to look rather unfavorably on people with mental or emotional issues, perhaps social anxiety more than anything. I remember, when I was writing my college application essays this year, there would be question upon question asking me to write about "the biggest challenge I've overcome" or something similar. This would, in truth, obviously be overcoming something related to social anxiety. But, colleges are looking for outgoing, future-leader-of-tomorrow type kids, not introverted shy ones. So instead of writing about some completely legitimate challenge that took tons of courage for me to overcome, I wrote about something that was obviously made up and they probably thought I was a spoiled brat with a perfect life. 

More on-topic, I think this would be a wonderful idea. Helping out people who might not be eligible for the traditional leadership/academic/sports scholarships would be great. However, I don't think, practically, it could happen without a lot of work. Finding someone willing to donate will be tough (I would, but unfortunately I am far from rich and have my own college to pay for). Maybe we could start a Kickstarter (can you use that for this?) project and try to raise the money from a whole bunch of people, instead of just one. I wouldn't mind donating five or ten dollars to the cause, if that were the case.


----------



## quakergirl (Sep 15, 2014)

Why doesn't this have more feedback? Are there any people here with families financially well of f, that could create a small scholarship fund?


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

This is a pretty remarkable idea!! But as others have already mentioned, it's not very likely that this would actually be feasible. Socially anxious student tend to not have a lot of experiences because of their "fear of the world". Thus it's really hard to determine which students with sas have that potential world leaders (as more schlarships put it). Also, the sad part is that some of these students want to drop out of college in the first few year due to the lack of social interaction with other people. Leaving their family and friends, they probably have a hard time fitting in with the huge college scene around them. 

This is just my opinion and not really something that I have experienced before so I could be wrong on things. I'm a high school senior that is looking for scholarships as well but if you guys are looking for some there are really great programs out there. Try looking through fastweb.com or look at the big name ones like McDonald's, Burger King, Walmart...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

You know what would be infinitely more useful? Stop forcing people to do public speaking if they have SA. Offer alternatives that aren't anxiety-inducing.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> *Colleges in general seem to look rather unfavorably on people with mental or emotional issues, perhaps social anxiety more than anything.* I remember, when I was writing my college application essays this year, there would be question upon question asking me to write about "the biggest challenge I've overcome" or something similar. This would, in truth, obviously be overcoming something related to social anxiety. But, colleges are looking for outgoing, future-leader-of-tomorrow type kids, not introverted shy ones. So instead of writing about some completely legitimate challenge that took tons of courage for me to overcome, I wrote about something that was obviously made up and they probably thought I was a spoiled brat with a perfect life.
> 
> More on-topic, I think this would be a wonderful idea. Helping out people who might not be eligible for the traditional leadership/academic/sports scholarships would be great. However, I don't think, practically, it could happen without a lot of work. Finding someone willing to donate will be tough (I would, but unfortunately I am far from rich and have my own college to pay for). Maybe we could start a Kickstarter (can you use that for this?) project and try to raise the money from a whole bunch of people, instead of just one. I wouldn't mind donating five or ten dollars to the cause, if that were the case.


The key is on how you write about your mental disorder. If you try to create pitty and make the admission counselors feel bad for you, then that will probably backfire for you.

I wrote about my social anxiety to a prestigious highly selective school and program, and I got accepted. However, I put a positive optimistic spin on it. I didn't write about how my life was ruined with social anxiety. I wrote about how it has been a challenge, but I have taken steps toward overcoming it and have made a lot of progress. I wrote about how I was not going to use social anxiety as an excuse for my shortcomings, rather I would work hard on overcoming it to become the person I want to become and reach my goals.

I got accepted, so that worked for me. I'm not going due to financial reasons though, but nonetheless I got accepted.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

tonyhd71 said:


> The key is on how you write about your mental disorder. If you try to create pitty and make the admission counselors feel bad for you, then that will probably backfire for you.
> 
> I wrote about my social anxiety to a prestigious highly selective school and program, and I got accepted. However, I put a positive optimistic spin on it. I didn't write about how my life was ruined with social anxiety. I wrote about how it has been a challenge, but I have taken steps toward overcoming it and have made a lot of progress. I wrote about how I was not going to use social anxiety as an excuse for my shortcomings, rather I would work hard on overcoming it to become the person I want to become and reach my goals.
> 
> I got accepted, so that worked for me. I'm not going due to financial reasons though, but nonetheless I got accepted.


Maybe these schools are more honest than I give them credit for, I don't know. You'd have to tread very carefully, though. They get one whiff of you being a loner whose going to sit in your dorm all day and you're done.

Nice job getting in though! Sucks you couldn't go.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Cileroot said:


> I'm afraid it wouldn't work.
> 
> 1) Too many people here are unemployed due to age or SAD (or just struggle themselves to survive with support money).
> 2) Too many students who would like to have their share (and don't earn enough to support someone else).
> ...


There is probably a few billionaires on here or maybe millionaires. I'm gonna make a thread to see if there are any because now I am curious.


----------

